# What is Group Discussion?



## fireup (Mar 26, 2009)

*Group Discussion* is a very important round in any selection process, be it for an MBA course, campus recruitment or for any graduate/post graduate degree. The selection committee conducts GD to gauge whether the candidate has certain personality traits and/or skills that it desires in its members. Few suggestions from *Mr. Vineet Patawari* - PGDM (IIM Indore), ACA, B.Com (H), founder CEO of *www.fireup.co.in* tells you how you can do this more effectively. 

*Traits /or skills that the panel members search in a candidate*: 

•	Ability to work in a team
•	Communication skills
•	Leadership skills
•	Reasoning ability
•	Imitativeness
•	Assertiveness
•	Ability to think differently.
•	Flexibility
•	Ability to think and act independently
•	Ability to convince others

Normally groups of 8-10 candidates are formed into a leaderless group, and are given a specific situation to analyze and discuss within a given time limit. The group may be given a *Case Study* and asked to come out with a solution for a problem. The group may be given a topic and asked to discuss on the same. A panel will observe the proceedings and evaluate the members of the group. 

You can log into *www.fireup.co.in*  to get some more details on group discussions and other details about CAT 2009.


----------



## Ecstasy (Mar 26, 2009)

Good information and also spam.. =p


----------



## fireup (Apr 29, 2009)

this is ofcourse no spamming .


----------



## ThinkFree (Apr 29, 2009)

^


> You can log into *www.fireup.co.in* to get some more details on group discussions and other details about CAT 2009



Definitely spam


----------



## prateek007391 (Apr 30, 2009)

a group discussion is like ur real life 

when in bus stand u want to get in the bus while respecting others rather than just kicking or punching and then getting in the bus .


----------



## pr.itdude (Jun 12, 2009)

sometimes spamming takes u to something creative,,,,,,its a very gud topic to discuss........

here some tips of GD...a long list, so read when u have sufficient time,:
*www.yuvajobs.com/gd-tips-freshers.asp


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 17, 2009)

GROUP DISCUSSION

gathering together , gossiping on some one from the group picking up our loved one then chat with them , picking up the line then ????????


----------



## darrensmits (Feb 6, 2010)

Group Discussion is one of the best past between two group by discussion they can get deeply knowledge of particular topic and they are giving question and answer of that upon their views among their one group who are giving well and good reply they will winner.


----------



## ladlamalik (Apr 1, 2010)

thank you for this nice info.


----------

